# waking up



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I wanted to submit this one just for the heck of it. Didnt realize it fit the topic for feb although I am submitting too late.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome view, thanks for posting it! better late than never


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Beautiful Pic....the term "Top-Water Morning" comes to mind.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice K.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A nice calm image. Makes me want to be on the water this morning.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful, thanks.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

We just moved to this spot after much remodeling. Love it already. I could wake up to that every morning (and I guess I will now, lol).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*I love the reflections!*

It is a beautiful picture, you are so lucky to be able to see that everyday. I have always been amazed at how water can capture light. Where is it?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

My home waters now, Bayou Vista. Just before you get to Galveston if you are headed that way from Houston on I45.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Outstanding! Good job, Kaylin.


----------

